# Filtro supresor de ruido transistorizado



## santiago61 (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola comunidad, les comento que arme un amplificador con el tda 7377 para mi camioneta y al cuestion es que me tira ruido, como una especie de zumbido cuando pongo en marcha el motor, intente poniendo en la alimentacion del amplificador la famosa bobina en serie con el el + , y el capacitor electrolitico y cermico entre + y masa, la cuestion es que todavia persiste ese ruido , tambien pense que esos ruidos vendrian de la salida auxiliar del estereo(pioneer) la cual descarte por que conecte un mp3 y lo mas cerca posible del amplificador con buenos cables mallados (la alimentacion y entrada de audio por difernetes lados), y  todavia persistia el zumbido asi que en conclusion definitivamente el ruido proviene de la alimentacion, lo ideal seria llevarla al mecanico electricista pero por lo pronto no dispongo de mucho dinero para llevar mi vehiculo , asi que me puse a buscar por alli algun  diseño de algun filtro un poco mas complejo que me saque del apuro y me tope con esto:

http://img207.imageshack.us/i/ns50.jpg/

un filtro supresor de rudio comercial, marca pyramid que es transistorizado, y me llamo la atencion y lo primero que se me ocurrio es que debia ser para estabilizar la tension a 12V exactos ya que la variacion de tension puede estar produciendo el ruido, me puse a buscar por el foro si habia algo al respecto y no encontre nada , solo este comentario 





Rick-10 dijo:


> No creo que el problema se solucione agregando mas capacitores, si el problema es el alternador, la solucion seria estabilizar el voltaje a 12V exactos, para que no se produzca el ruido generado por la caida y subida de tension que ocurre por causa del aternador.
> 
> Podrian utilizar un transitor de potencia(MJ15003 u otro transitor(NPN) que soporte al menos 15A) cuya base se encuetre exitada por un regulador de tension(7812) el colector conectado a +VCC de la bateria y el emisor al + del amplificador. El transitor debe ser montado en un buen disipador de calor.



me imagino que lo que posteo este usuario es basicamente lo que hace este supresor comercial a transitores, alguien tendria alguna informacion basica de como trabaja este circuito y si por alli no es mucho pedir algun diseño tentativo para realizar este supresor transistorizado, me gustaria montar uno y experimetar aver si me saca o no el rudio del motor, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 3, 2009)

la informacion basica es la que has encontrado, quieres mas corriente usa mas transistores en paralelo, si me esperas un rato te paso el diagrama con "dibujitos" pero por si me equivoco has el tuyo


----------



## santiago61 (Dic 3, 2009)

Gracias Helminito voy a estar aguardando el diagrama.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 3, 2009)

pero que conste que el diagrama lo tomo de la descripcion que das

aqui lo tienes si nesecitas mas corriente solo coloca mas transistores con sus resistencias compensadoras, de cualquier modo no estaria mal que buscaras informacion acerca de fuentes de alimentacion reguladas probablemente te ayude a darte una idea de como mejorar tu circuito, no olvides el disipador


----------



## santiago61 (Dic 4, 2009)

gracias helminito...ahora lo que se desea es estabilizar la tension a 12v esta claro que NO podria poner un regulador de lm7812 directamente, ya que latension minima de trabajo del mismo es de 15v en este caso el auto da una tension entre 11v y 14v y algo mas, asi que descartado por el momento, ahora buscando un poco mas encontre info sobre otro regualdor de tension similar al lm7812 pero capaz de manejar hasta 5A, el LM1084, ahora que pasa seguimos con el mismo problema, solucionamos el tema de la corriente ya que el tda 7377 no consume mas de 4A a plena potencia,pero el tema es el voltaje de trabajo , algunos proponen elevar la tension a 18v o 24v , de alli estabilizarlo con el lm7812 o lm1084 y luego  exitar la base del Transistor de potencia como por ejemplo el MJ15003, podria funcionar de esa manera?

PD: no recorde que elevando la tension y estabilizandola con el lm1084 solo estabilizariamos la tension para exitar el transistor, pero sigue desestabilizada la entrada de tension en el colector del transistor de potencia, disculpen si estoy escribiendo cosas que no coresponden,o si estoy diciendo cualquier tontera, solo es mi manera de entender no soy electronico solo aficionado a la electronica, pero trato de comprender algo je.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 4, 2009)

no entendi tu explicacion, pero segun la hoja de datos de la serie LM78XX el voltaje de entrada debe superar almenos con 2V el voltaje que se desea y el transistor te va a servir solo para poder manejar una cantidad mayor de corriente asi que en teoria ese cto. funciona bien para tus fines, solo procura no hacer ningun corto


----------



## sr007 (Ene 7, 2010)

santiago61 dijo:


> gracias helminito...ahora lo que se desea es estabilizar la tension a 12v esta claro que NO podria poner un regulador de lm7812 directamente, ya que latension minima de trabajo del mismo es de 15v en este caso el auto da una tension entre 11v y 14v y algo mas, asi que descartado por el momento, ahora buscando un poco mas encontre info sobre otro regualdor de tension similar al lm7812 pero capaz de manejar hasta 5A, el LM1084, ahora que pasa seguimos con el mismo problema, solucionamos el tema de la corriente ya que el tda 7377 no consume mas de 4A a plena potencia,pero el tema es el voltaje de trabajo , algunos proponen elevar la tension a 18v o 24v , de alli estabilizarlo con el lm7812 o lm1084 y luego  exitar la base del Transistor de potencia como por ejemplo el MJ15003, podria funcionar de esa manera?
> 
> PD: no recorde que elevando la tension y estabilizandola con el lm1084 solo estabilizariamos la tension para exitar el transistor, pero sigue desestabilizada la entrada de tension en el colector del transistor de potencia, disculpen si estoy escribiendo cosas que no coresponden,o si estoy diciendo cualquier tontera, solo es mi manera de entender no soy electronico solo aficionado a la electronica, pero trato de comprender algo je.



Buenas tardes a todos. Les quiero comentar acerca de un incoveniente, presentado al momento de instalar un crossover de audio a mi automovil. Sucede es q*ue* presenta ruido al encender el  motor, el cual se percibe en las cornetas triaxiales conectadas. La verdad es q*ue* me gustaria solucionar dicho incoveniente; probando la implementacion del circuito Filtro supresor de ruido transistorizado, como una posible solucion. A si q*ue* queria preguntarle a santiago61, si pudo resolver ese inconveniente tecnico. 

Gracias, y espero q*ue* puedan ayudarme.


----------



## algoespacio (Ene 22, 2010)

Sé que es un foro de electrónica, pero quiero aportar mi visión de mecánico. 

-Pusiste bujías con resistencia o cables de bujía con resistencia?
-Los cables de bujía... están en buen estado?
-El sistema de carga (alternador, batería... etc) funcionan correctamente?


Un sistema eléctrico en buen estado no debiera crear interferencia.


----------



## santiago61 (Ene 23, 2010)

Solucione el tema SIN este supresor de ruido transistoriazado, yo tambien tenia unos ruidos horrible en las bocinas al encender el motor, la solucion?

Conectar tanto el estero, como la etapa de potencia, crossover etc...a el mismo cable de alimentacion que generalmente lo conectamos directo de la bateria,y para la coneccion a tierra utilizamos un mismo punto de conexion para todo lo que hayamos instalado, los cables de alimentacion mensionados anteriormente, como de señal de audio, separados lo mas que se pueda,asi solucione el tema del ruido, no tuve que comprar nada, de nada. Espero  sirva de ayuda...Saludos


----------

